# Is it possible to buy a replacement sun visor mirror cover?



## phlflyer1 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hello,

I just recently purchased a lightly used 2013 Cruze 1LT for my son in college and we're very happy with the car so far.

About the only issue that we've encountered is that the passenger side vanity mirror cover wont stay on because the plastic pin on one side was broken off.

Sadly, when we checked with our local dealer, they told us that the warranty had expired within the last 10 days and that we'd have to replace the whole passenger side visor for a parts & labor cost of around $180.

That's simply much more than it is worth to us to fix the issue but, since it's my sons first car, I'd really like to find a replacement cover if possible to make the car "whole".

Is there anywhere that I can purchase just the cover portion of the visor?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

unfortunately I think you will need to buy the whole visor to get that cover. Mine has been broke(passenger side) for 2+ years and have never seen any reason to replace it. When the visor is up I can't see it and when down its on the inside so no glare for other drivers. I've had many cars with an uncovered mirror in the same location.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

try ebay


----------



## lakemg (Dec 26, 2015)

This guy is parting out a couple of cruzes. 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/53-cruze-parts/142705-parting-two-2012-silver-lts.html

I bought a driver's side sunvisor from him and he was great to work with. It will be much cheaper to buy a used one...send him a PM, he may still have the passenger sides.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

A junk yard that lets you pick your own part is always an option?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, wonder about they guys that design plastic part, tabs are always breaking off, or those tiny plastic pins, usually drill a hole and put in a steel pin, can always find a nail of the right size, or a piece of brass, epoxy those in.

Apparent don't know a dam thing about stress or wear. Reattached broken tabs by drilling in an undersized hole and pushing in a pin with a hot soldering iron. Beats going to the bank to getting a second mortgage.

Your dealer sure knows how to rob you, and yes, have to buy a replacement visor, getting to the point if you engine needs a new spark plug, have to buy a new engine. But here is what a brand new part cost for your information. Knowing the correct part number can find better deals on ebay. Me, I would use a nice brass pin.

Phrase for today is snap in, break off. 


BODY HARDWARE / ROOF / INTERIOR TRIM / Sunvisor   *  95034253 - Sunvisor
w/o illuminated, titanium Left*

*MSRP**Core* ?*Online Price**$99.50**$0.00**$66.86*  
 View Part Diagram -- Item #4  Protect your purchase. Add 2 years/unlimited miles of coverage on top of the manufacturer's warranty.[SUP]*[/SUP] - $10.03  

 
 

     BODY HARDWARE / ROOF / INTERIOR TRIM / Sunvisor   *  95034254 - Sunvisor
w/o illuminated, cocoa Left*

*MSRP**Core* ?*Online Price**$99.50**$0.00**$66.86*  
 View Part Diagram -- Item #4  Protect your purchase. Add 2 years/unlimited miles of coverage on top of the manufacturer's warranty.[SUP]*[/SUP] - $10.03  

 
 

     BODY HARDWARE / ROOF / INTERIOR TRIM / Sunvisor   *  95034256 - Sunvisor
w/o illuminated, titanium Right*

*MSRP**Core* ?*Online Price**$69.50**$0.00**$46.70*  
 View Part Diagram -- Item #4  Protect your purchase. Add 2 years/unlimited miles of coverage on top of the manufacturer's warranty.[SUP]*[/SUP] - $7.01  

 
 

     BODY HARDWARE / ROOF / INTERIOR TRIM / Sunvisor   *  95034257 - Sunvisor
w/o illuminated, cocoa Right*

*MSRP**Core* ?*Online Price**$69.50**$0.00**$46.70


*
 


----------



## phlflyer1 (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks all for your replies and suggestions. Sorry that I haven't been back to this thread sooner to respond.

I've checked eBay and see a couple of complete visors for sale but still not cheap enough to bother purchasing one to fix it. 

Thanks @lakemg for the heads up on the individual parting out Cruze parts. I've reached out to them and will see if they can help.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Told my wife about your plight, always dropping her sun visor with a second operation of opening that cover. In one view, without that cover, would only be one operation. But told her to be gentle with it.

If that little plastic tab does break off, and want the car to be original, would just drill a hole in it and glue in a metal pin. Done this hundreds if not a thousand times. And just snap it back in, does bend a little, and only takes a little. 

If you go to your dealer, will tell you to trade it in for a new vehicle. Also heard this more times than I would like to count.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Possible to swap in some Malibu visors that have illumination? Or are they totally different size and shape?


----------



## Rebah72 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi Everyone - I found this thread as the spring that holds my driver's side sun visor is no longer holding any tension. The visor now swings free. Can someone tell me more about this mechanism and what type of repair would be suitable, please? I've found full replacements on Ebay, but then comes the question can I swap it out? I'm decently handy with tools, albeit small ones as I have been making and repairing eye glasses for over 20 years.

Thanks for your thoughts! 

Rachel


----------



## scourttex (Jul 21, 2016)

2012 Cruze - just purchased from dealer and visor cover pin is broken on passenger side - looks like you have to replace the entire visor and not just the over. Ebay looks like good options used with perfect condition.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

phlflyer1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just recently purchased a lightly used 2013 Cruze 1LT for my son in college and we're very happy with the car so far.
> 
> ...


Is this what you're looking for?
12 2012 Chevy Chevrolet Cruze Passenger Right Sun Visor Flip Shade Mirror | eBay


----------



## macdrone (Aug 25, 2016)

Is the 2016 new body style visor the same as the 2011-2015? I ask because I dont have a telescoping visor and would love to get one off eBay.


----------



## Fyiman (Nov 15, 2021)

spacedout said:


> unfortunately I think you will need to buy the whole visor to get that cover. Mine has been broke(passenger side) for 2+ years and have never seen any reason to replace it. When the visor is up I can't see it and when down its on the inside so no glare for other drivers. I've had many cars with an uncovered mirror in the same location.


Great idea, except in my case the visor mirror is lighted, and I'm 90% sure (I'll have to check it) that with the cover removed, the mirror light would always be on, perhaps even when the car is off and the ignition key is out. 

With only a quick glance a few months ago, I'm pretty sure the failure is the broken plastic pin. If that checks out, I'll probably try drilling it out and gluing in a metal pin. Or, I might try to find a used one at a junkyard.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I had the same problem but on the driver side. That and when I put to the side it would not stay in place so I ended up finding one(visor and mirror cover) on-line for @ $35 and easy to replace entire visor. "Killed 2 birds with one stone(visor) @35. May want to look into replacing entire set up if available! Availability becomes more the issue!
Here is the google search I used: sun visor for 2013 cruze - Google Search but mine was/is a 2015


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Fyiman said:


> Great idea, except in my case the visor mirror is lighted, and I'm 90% sure (I'll have to check it) that with the cover removed, the mirror light would always be on, perhaps even when the car is off and the ignition key is out.
> 
> With only a quick glance a few months ago, I'm pretty sure the failure is the broken plastic pin. If that checks out, I'll probably try drilling it out and gluing in a metal pin. Or, I might try to find a used one at a junkyard.


Welcome Aboard! 

There is a much newer thread recently posted where he accomplished just this.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Here is one I found so far...

*Sun Visor issues and repairs*


----------

